# 93' 240sx-se, some issues... help!



## racapacavz (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello, I bought this car, I love it, but it has some small problems. 
I had read all other post looking for information.

the car has 141k miles, is a 5 speed, runs great. I bought it from somebody I know and trust. The car was sold to me b/c my friend just got a 2001 audi. and he hit the car on the passenger side, and dont want to spent money on it. So here I go.....
I will post some pictures this week.... to help anybody help me take decisions.



1. there is a noise in the engine: if you put a small stone inside a empty metal bottle of pepsi/coke and shake it really hard, that is the sound the engine does. The location of the sound is in the top part of the engine, close to the spark plugs cables.... (I dont know the name of the part of the motor)... just to give you an idea. The mecanic told me that the noice is not to worry about.
what you guys think?

2. my clutch work perfectly. but this guy I work with (he owns a 2003 maxima) tells me that after 140K miles, you should replace the clutch. I dont have money for this. The mecanic told me the clutch is fine. any inputs?

3. The car was sitting on the parking lot for about 6 months, do you guys a recommend bottles of fuel injector cleanears? 

4.what does gas treatment does? should I use it?

5. should I buy oil treatment bottles..? it is worthy?

Well I have many other questions, but for now this is ok. I will be posting more. thanks for any help...


__________________


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

racapacavz said:


> *1. there is a noise in the engine: if you put a small stone inside a empty metal bottle of pepsi/coke and shake it really hard, that is the sound the engine does. The location of the sound is in the top part of the engine, close to the spark plugs cables.... (I dont know the name of the part of the motor)... just to give you an idea. The mecanic told me that the noice is not to worry about.
> what you guys think?
> 
> 2. my clutch work perfectly. but this guy I work with (he owns a 2003 maxima) tells me that after 140K miles, you should replace the clutch. I dont have money for this. The mecanic told me the clutch is fine. any inputs?
> ...


240 is an awesome car and you won't regret purchasing it 

1. that noise you are hearing is called "pinging" it is a common problem with higher mileage ka24's.. take the valve cover off and check your timing chain and some of it's other components

2. if your clutch works well, just keep it. who cares what other ppl say 

3. 6 months isn't a ridiculous amount of time.. i would check brake/clutch fluid, transmission fluid, and flush all coolants properly. check gasoline. if it's been sitting for 6 months, it might of been turned to gasoline jello. check belts/rubber components. check for dry cracks

4. Chemtool B-12. i heard that this is one of the best fuel cleaner there is

5. unless they are ridiculously expensive, why not?? more is good


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

1. I got the same noise... the previous owner probably got the timing chain replaced... no biggy... just mildly loose. If your planning on a swap, just save for it. If your gonna keep the engine Wait till you need to change the chain again cause its expensive to get that fixed, unless u find out where and when he got it changed at and see if they will fix it for no charge cause it was their screw up!!!

2. Im on 151k and still going with the same clutch... if it aint broke dont worry...

The rest... just like vsp3c said!!!  

Aren't 240s great!!!


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

I would disagree on the oil treatments(sorry guys)

Oil treatments throw off the chemistry in the oil and some can actually do more damage than good. You are better off, IMO, to just put your money into frequent oil changes with quality products.


----------



## racapacavz (Sep 8, 2003)

*thanks very much...*

for all your help. 

my next step is to post the picture of my 240, so can see and advise me, what to do with the some damage work need to be done... (specifically the quater panel of the passenger side has a serious damage).. until then....
thanks....


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

get the timing chain fixed or tighten and if the clutch is fine then just go from there


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

since we're on the subject of timing chains...
i'm thinkin about gettin the timing chain replace because i don't want to chance it. anyone kno of prices that they have come across for this job? thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: 93' 240sx-se, some issues... help!*



vsp3c said:


> 1. that noise you are hearing is called "pinging" it is a common problem with higher mileage ka24's.. take the valve cover off and check your timing chain and some of it's other components
> 
> [/B]


Pinging is fuel lean detonation which is very bad. Happens when the A/F ratios get above safe levels (14 or so). Caused by fuel starvation.

I think you are talking about chain slap - where the timing chain guides are out of whack - this is not such a bad problem and can be fixed with some adjustment.


----------



## racapacavz (Sep 8, 2003)

*time chain problems...*

so guys my most desperate question would be: Do I have to fix the timing chain right away? .... or can I keep driving like this for a while? 
I am getting scare about this "timing chain" issue... I dont want anything on the car's engine to falis....b/c I dont have money to fix it.....

thanks again for all yours inputs.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you gonna swap the engine or keep it?


I heard that changing the chain is a $300 to $700 (parts and labor) if you take it to a shop, cause you have to open the block...correct me if im wrong


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok ok, more than likely the timing chain is fine. the previous owner would have had to really rip that engine apart for the timing chain to be loose or what have you (as in the case that the KA24E timing chain tensioner may get out of whack and make it loose). 

but in the KA24DE (the engine you have), the "rattle" (not pinging as Joel already pointed out) is more than likely due to a broken upper timing chain guide (not tensioner). the upper timing chain guide in the KA24DE is useless, breaks easily, and can be easily removed by taking off the valve cover and you're good to go. 

you won't have to touch the block to do anything to the timing chain. it's in the head, not the block.


----------



## racapacavz (Sep 8, 2003)

*No swaps for me*

Thanks for the info.... now I think I can sleep better.



*Are you gonna swap the engine or keep it?* 

asnwer: I am planning on keeping the same engine. I am fine with it, thus NO swaps for my 240. 

hey esyip thanks for the info.

Thanks to all of you, I will posting the picture this weekend... so you can help me decide on my next two steeps:

1. how to get a little more of power (investing less than $500).
2. how to deal with the issue of my red passenger side door (my car is gray).


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

1. you won't be able to get a whole lot of anything for less than $500, honestly. you can do the whole SRI w/CAE (short ram intake w/cold air extension). and that'll run you about $230 or so for the Injen (that's how much i paid for it, but it might have gone up). or you could just use that $500 in fixing the little things wrong with your car. i.e. do a COMPLETE tune up, and if cash is available, check out how your suspension is. maybe replace some bushings, control arms, etc. 

2. paint your car red or paint your door grey. if that doesn't work, you could always primer your car down. if that's not an option either, just deal with it. not much else for you to do. :\


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought timing vhains NEVER had to be replaced. Is that just on newer nissans or what?


----------

